# Shimming a tub



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

You could probably use some squares of plywood.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Could you get a phenolic or metal sheet and make your own? You could combine shims to get the right height


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

47_47 said:


> Could you get a phenolic or metal sheet and make your own? You could combine shims to get the right height


I thought about that. I don't really have the tools to cut a metal sheet of any thickness, though. Although I suppose I could take something really lightweight like an old aluminim gutter and use snips to cut a few squares and stack 'em.

Was hoping for something less laborious (and fewer sharp edges) but in a pinch I could do this I suppose.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

You can buy composite shims as well as plastic shims. I would use the plastic shims in this case. Will not compress like the metal ones, impervious to water damage and can be trimmed for the flooring.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

+1 on the plastic shims with construction adhesive.


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

OK, I found some heavy-duty plastic shims on-line and will use those. Thanks everyone.


----------

